# Inexpensive drug tests to confirm...?



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi folks,

I'm a few days into my first cycle:

Underground:
Wk 1 - 10 Test E 100mg/w (I know that's low - but I'm also on TRT with an existing level of just under 1200 via pellets in the ars that last 6 months)
Wk 1 - 10 Deca 300mg/w
Wk 1 - 6 Dbol 20mg/d
Standard PCT w/ Clomid and Nolva

Legit Rx: Weekly AI

And, yeah, I realize that I could have gone higher on a few of the numbers above - but this is my first cycle, and I'm a cautious guy.

Given that a good portion of the above is UG, I'm wondering what options there are for confirming what's actually in my bloodstream.  I see some tests out at the big box labs that run $350.  I'm wondering if folks here have knowledge of some good options that perhaps run sub-$100.  

Please don't ask for the source - I'm not willing to rep anyone until I know whether or not they are legit.  I'm only 8 days into the cycle, so it's too early yet for me to know if it's working, and honestly, I'd like to see myself fail a drug test before I provide any recommendations.


----------



## bronco (Apr 27, 2015)

I dont understand if your on trt why will you do a post cycle therapy? You can get blood work done at privatemdlabs.com select hormone panel for females it cost around $60 i believe. And i do think your test dosage is way to low


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I assume you've looked into PrivateMedLabs.com?


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

bronco said:


> I dont understand if your on trt why will you do a post cycle therapy? You can get blood work done at privatemdlabs.com select hormone panel for females it cost around $60 i believe. And i do think your test dosage is way to low



You're right on the PCT.  I've been debating that.  This came as part of a "beginner cycle" from one of the UG labs, so it was kind of cheaper to get it this way, and I figured I could use the PCT at a later date if needed, or find someone who needs it.  

Re: the Test being too low - What level do you typically shoot for?  I'm already at almost 1200 via the pellets, which will keep doing the job their doing for at least the next 2.5 months.  The little amount of Test I'm sprinkling on, on top of that is really just to counteract the extra natural T shutdown I'm going to get from the Deca.  Given that I'm already at 1200 artificially (my number before the pellets was 50), there really isn't much to shut down at this point.

Re: the female hormone panel - I'm not sure that will give me what I'm looking for.  I know that will tell me how my blood levels are doing, but it isn't actually going to tell me whether or not I have legit Dbol and Deca in my system, which is what I'm hoping for.  I agree I should monitor my blood levels re: the test you are suggesting, but I'm after something slightly different here - verifying legitimacy of gear rather than overall effect, if that makes sense.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

I guess I was thinking about something like this:  http://www.craigmedical.com/Steroid_Testing.htm

Translating the drug names it tests for on the right to plain English, it looks like this would catch both Deca and Dbol, for $70.  To me, it seems like a small price to pay to verify a source.


----------



## bronco (Apr 27, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> You're right on the PCT.  I've been debating that.  This came as part of a "beginner cycle" from one of the UG labs, so it was kind of cheaper to get it this way, and I figured I could use the PCT at a later date if needed, or find someone who needs it.
> 
> Re: the Test being too low - What level do you typically shoot for?  I'm already at almost 1200 via the pellets, which will keep doing the job their doing for at least the next 2.5 months.  The little amount of Test I'm sprinkling on, on top of that is really just to counteract the extra natural T shutdown I'm going to get from the Deca.  Given that I'm already at 1200 artificially (my number before the pellets was 50), there really isn't much to shut down at this point.
> 
> Re: the female hormone panel - I'm not sure that will give me what I'm looking for.  I know that will tell me how my blood levels are doing, *but it isn't actually going to tell me whether or not I have legit Dbol and Deca in my system, which is what I'm hoping for.*  I agree I should monitor my blood levels re: the test you are suggesting, but I'm after something slightly different here - verifying legitimacy of gear rather than overall effect, if that makes sense.



Your correct that test will not show if your deca or dbol is legit and I don't think there is going to be a cheap way to test your gear.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 27, 2015)

Let us know how that athome test turns out


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 27, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> You're right on the PCT.  I've been debating that.  This came as part of a "beginner cycle" from one of the UG labs, so it was kind of cheaper to get it this way, and I figured I could use the PCT at a later date if needed, or find someone who needs it.
> 
> Re: the Test being too low - What level do you typically shoot for?  I'm already at almost 1200 via the pellets, which will keep doing the job their doing for at least the next 2.5 months.  The little amount of Test I'm sprinkling on, on top of that is really just to counteract the extra natural T shutdown I'm going to get from the Deca.  Given that I'm already at 1200 artificially (my number before the pellets was 50), there really isn't much to shut down at this point.
> 
> Re: the female hormone panel - I'm not sure that will give me what I'm looking for.  I know that will tell me how my blood levels are doing, but it isn't actually going to tell me whether or not I have legit Dbol and Deca in my system, which is what I'm hoping for.  I agree I should monitor my blood levels re: the test you are suggesting, but I'm after something slightly different here - verifying legitimacy of gear rather than overall effect, if that makes sense.


Correct me if I am wrong, but the test pellets should have you completely shutdown anyway. So adding the little test on top of the pellets isn't counteracting anything. It has nothing to do with the deca.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 27, 2015)

What's your goal with this cycle?  Seems like a waste to run deca for 10 weeks at 300mg.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What's your goal with this cycle?  Seems like a waste to run deca for 10 weeks at 300mg.



Goal for this cycle is slow gains of quality muscle.  I'd like to put on roughly 10 to 15 pounds while seeing increases in strength, and continuing to drop BF% to hopefully 10% (I'm down from 20% to 14% at the moment, thanks mostly to the 1200 T level).  I'm using the dbol to jump-start the cycle, as it hits faster than the deca.  Are you thinking the 300mg/w is too high?


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 27, 2015)

300 is way too low to gain 10-15 lbs.  It also depends on what your eating to build muscle.  Like they said, I'd go with at least 500-600 for 12 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but the test pellets should have you completely shutdown anyway. So adding the little test on top of the pellets isn't counteracting anything. It has nothing to do with the deca.


You are correct.


ColoradoJay said:


> Goal for this cycle is slow gains of quality muscle.  I'd like to put on roughly 10 to 15 pounds while seeing increases in strength, and continuing to drop BF% to hopefully 10% (I'm down from 20% to 14% at the moment, thanks mostly to the 1200 T level).  I'm using the dbol to jump-start the cycle, as it hits faster than the deca.  Are you thinking the 300mg/w is too high?


Your goal needs to be more realistic. Gaining 15lbs while getting strong and losing fat would be extraordinary or even improbable.


----------



## Manticore (Apr 27, 2015)

Deca should be run at or above 400 for at minimum of 12 weeks, if you stop at 10 weeks you've only been at peak deca levels for like ~5 weeks.  Not a lot of time imo to get much going on.  It is called deca because of the extremely long ester decanoate (deca durabolin) which takes a long time to even hit your blood circulation.  The test needs to at least be doubled to 200 possibly up to 400 and get rid of the pellets they suck.  

Try and get your TRT to just prescribe you some Test E or C or sustanon.  I had a friend get pellet injections and did a blood panel and his test level came back 217.  Went to the TRT doctor and the damn pellets didn't even absorb somehow.  Everyone of them fell out intact.  Ridiculous.  Just get on shots pellets cause no end of damage.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Solid guidance, ad always.  I realize my goal may be a little high....I'm okay with that.  I'd rather stretch too far and lay up short rather than shoot too low and hit my goal.  I will say this though - every body is different - and while I have dropped almost 6% BF in the last two months, I've done so holding weight right at 207.  Went up and down a bit, but held at 207 after the fluctuations settled down.

I totally agree the pellets suck, BTW....I've had a horrible experience with that, which is detailed in another thread. I'll never go the pellet route again.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 27, 2015)

Your goal of gaining 10lbs of muscle in 10 weeks is  not over stretched...its impossible. Hardly anyone but serious lifters knows how hard it is to gain muscle. Its extremely slow. You could definitely gain 10lbs of weight though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Your goal of gaining 10lbs of muscle in 10 weeks is  not over stretched...its impossible. Hardly anyone but serious lifters knows how hard it is to gain muscle. Its extremely slow. You could definitely gain 10lbs of weight though.



^^^^ this. The first pounds you gain from bulking will be water and glycogen and then comes muscle and if you're bulking it's going to be difficult to drop 4% BF while getting stronger too.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 27, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Your goal of gaining 10lbs of muscle in 10 weeks is  not over stretched...its impossible. Hardly anyone but serious lifters knows how hard it is to gain muscle. Its extremely slow. You could definitely gain 10lbs of weight though.





DocDePanda187123 said:


> ^^^^ this. The first pounds you gain from bulking will be water and glycogen and then comes muscle and if you're bulking it's going to be difficult to drop 4% BF while getting stronger too.




I don't know what you guys are talking about. I looked like a small calved Dorian Yates after my first cycle...


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

Valid.  I'll revise my goal as this, which is probably more in-line with what I'm really after.  My goal on this cycle is to work my ass off, and gain as much strength as I can while lowering my BF%.  Given that it is my first cycle, that's really more in-line with what my thoughts were.  I've been hitting two-a-days 3 days a week, and single workouts the other 3 days.  I've been paying a lot of attention to my diet - eating "real" food, while de-prioritizing my emphasis on calorie counting, though I do believe that I'm probably consuming 2600 calories a day, and burning 1000 in my workouts (of which 1 hour is biking at 20mph/138avg HR).  Getting a lot of protein in the form of eggs and tuna.  Good carbs in whole grains.  Lots of vegetables, fruit and legumes.

Looks like they had that test kit on Amazon prime....love 2 day free shipping!  I should have some results in a couple of weeks to share.


----------



## don draco (Apr 28, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Your goal of gaining 10lbs of muscle in 10 weeks is  not over stretched...its impossible. Hardly anyone but serious lifters knows how hard it is to gain muscle. Its extremely slow. You could definitely gain 10lbs of weight though.



For a beginner, it isn't necessarily impossible.. 
I gained over 55 lbs of lean body mass in my first year of training naturally.  Granted, I was severely underweight when I first started.. 

But seeing that OP isn't a beginner, I completely agree with you.  It's easy to have unrealistic expectations on your first cycle.. I know I did.


----------



## Sledge (May 10, 2015)

I totally agree the pellets suck, BTW....I've had a horrible experience with that, which is detailed in another thread. I'll never go the pellet route again.[/QUOTE]

I dunno. I'd say if your test is at 1200 with the pellets, then it sounds like they work pretty damn good.


----------

